# Nagoya Harp by UVI Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 13, 2017)

*Nagoya Harp by UVI Review*

https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/13/nagoya-harp-by-uvi-review/


UVI, the makers of VINTAGE VAULT 2, Falcon, World Suite, and other virtual instruments has released Nagoya Harp. I would describe this instrument as a hybrid between a typewriter, zither, and mountain dulcimer. A Nagoya Harp is similar to a Bulbul Tarang which I know from my several visits to India. You can play UVIs Nagoya Harp traditionally (strummed) or as a key instrument with advanced harmonic variations. UVI did send me a review copy with no strings attached.







*Installation*
After purchase, UVI or if selected a reseller will send you a code that you can use to register the library with UVI and as well attribute Nagoya Harp to your iLOK account (free, dongle not required). After downloading and activating the library in iLOK you can use the library within UVI Workstation version 2.6.15+, and Falcon version 1.4.1+.






*Sound*
UVI's Nagoya Harp was recorded, edited and sound design by Kevin Guilhaumou, Alain J Etchart, and Floriane Palmkrantz. Overall more than 20,000 samples were recorded. The sound files have been originally 21ischGB in size and compressed to close to 7ischGB. When recorded the Nagoya Harp player used a plectrum, bow, sticks, palm muting, hammer, and various una corda configurations. Software and scripting development is done by Olivier Tristan and Remy Muller.



Full Review here:
*Nagoya Harp by UVI Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/13/nagoya-harp-by-uvi-review/


----------

